# Plateaued Hcg level



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Sorry to bother you again. I was wonderting if you had any thoughts on my new problem.

I had IVF recently and had a beta of 15 the day after I starting bleeding. The bleeding lasted 4 days or red blood, plus 2-3 days of spotting, no cramping, no pain, very tiny clots & 3 small 'lumps' the day of the first beta - the lumps didn't look like clots to me. A week after my first beta a follow-up came back at 17 and 2 days later it was 16. I seem to have a small amount of HCG coming from somewhere. The nurse/doctor think it is a bit of left-over matter from the M/C or possibly an ectopic. Any thoughts? 

An aside - I appear to have ovulated yesterday on CD12 (my normal O day is anywhere from CD15 to CD21 so it is early). I have read somewhere that low levels (below 100) of HCG mean your cycles carry on as normal.

I think what we are all hoping is that my next bleed will get rid of any left-over material but I have heard that some ovarian cysts can make HCG. Is this a likely prospect here?

I have another beta on Friday.

Thanks for your thoughts,
Julie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again. I was wonderting if you had any thoughts on my new problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for replying so promptly Peter, in the middle of your move too. Hope it is all going smoothly.

Just one last little question.

Do you think I should suggest an U/S to check out the possibility of a cyst? I haven't had one since before my retrieval and I go back on Friday for another blood sample.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Thanks for replying so promptly Peter, in the middle of your move too. Hope it is all going smoothly.
> 
> Just one last little question.
> 
> Do you think I should suggest an U/S to check out the possibility of a cyst? I haven't had one since before my retrieval and I go back on Friday for another blood sample.


Yes, this would be a useful and easy thing to do.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

